# BCS - tog / kod



## qwqwqw

"Moguće da je u pitanju nekakvo poopćenje *tog* na+akuzativ među nekim govornicima/govorima..."

Još jedno pitanje, molim.  Što znači "tog" gore?

Hvala.


----------



## slavic_one

Genitive case of the pronoun "taj".


----------



## IiIiIiIi

Ne idi kod *tog* čovjeka

Auto od *tog* čovjeka

Idem u školu kod *tog* bezobraznog učitelja

Idem pokupiti *tog* tvojeg prijatelja


----------



## qwqwqw

IiIiIiIi said:


> Ne idi kod *tog* čovjeka
> 
> Auto od *tog* čovjeka
> 
> Idem u školu kod *tog* bezobraznog učitelja
> 
> Idem pokupiti *tog* tvojeg prijatelja





Što pa znači "kod" ovde?  With?


----------



## slavic_one

Ovdje ima značenje "to" - Don't go to that man. I'm going to school to (see/speak with) that rude professor.


----------



## IiIiIiIi

Idem *kod* tvog učitelja-I am going *to* your teacher

Ne idi *kod* njega-Dont go *to* him

Idem *kod *prijatelja-i am going *to *a friend

Jučer sam bio *kod* njega-Yesterday i have been *at* his house

Razgovarali smo *kod* kuće-we speaked *at* home


Here is some examples,my english is not so good so i explained it how much i could


----------



## qwqwqw

Hvala vam oboma.


----------



## qwqwqw

IiIiIiIi said:


> Idem *kod* tvog učitelja-I am going *to* your teacher
> 
> Ne idi *kod* njega-Dont go *to* him
> 
> Idem *kod *prijatelja-i am going *to *a friend
> 
> Jučer sam bio *kod* njega-Yesterday i have been *at* his house
> 
> Razgovarali smo *kod* kuće-we speaked *at* home
> 
> 
> Here is some examples,my english is not so good so i explained it *as best* i could



A little help with your English, which gets the job done nicely.


----------



## IiIiIiIi

qwqwqw said:


> A little help with your English, which gets the job done nicely.


Thanks,i hope you will continue to correct my mistakes so i can learn it better.That's why i am here


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Because I know you are also studying Slovenian:

BCS: *tog* = Slovenian: *tega*


----------



## qwqwqw

Yes, thanks much.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Oh, and as for *kod*:

BCS: *kod* = Slovenian: *k* (when the meaning is "to") or *pri* (when the meaning is "at")


----------



## qwqwqw

Your thought is much appreciated.  

Šta bih ja bez vas svi.


----------



## slavic_one

qwqwqw said:


> Your thought is much appreciated.
> 
> Šta bih ja bez vas svih.


----------



## qwqwqw

I went for "svima" first.


----------



## slavic_one

You can't say "što bih ja bez svima". _Svima_ is dative, and you need genitive case.


----------



## Duya

Cases agreeing with prepositions pretty much have to be learned by heart. There's not much inner logic here.

http://basic-croatian.blogspot.com

has some nice overviews on the subject. I recommend the site, for its unorthodox yet systematic approach to learning.


----------



## slavic_one

There are always case questions that can be very helpfull, but I still don't know how non-Slavic lng speaker can apply those questions.


----------



## PhilipPirrip

IiIiIiIi said:


> Ne idi kod *tog* čovjeka
> 
> Auto od *tog* čovjeka
> 
> Idem u školu kod *tog* bezobraznog učitelja
> 
> Idem pokupiti *tog* tvojeg prijatelja



Except that it is "*ići k*" and "*biti kod*". Thus: "Ne idi k tom čovjeku", etc.


----------



## qwqwqw

But I found this on a Serbian website: A da odeš kod urologa?  Maybe "kod" is another, more relaxed way to say the same thing.  Maybe she is not entirely wrong.


----------



## slavic_one

It is very common, both in Croatian and Serbian, to use "gdje?/gde?/...?" instead of "kamo?" and "kuda?" (including answers to those questions).


----------

